# My friend gave me a treat!



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

My good friend/boss has his Murcielago at the dealership (bout an hour away) getting it's 7500mi. service. It was scheduled to be flat-bedded back to his house after, but he just called me and told me to go pick it up tomorrow when it's ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I've driven it a couple of times, but never alone. It'll be nerve-racking, but certainly an experience.








Car in question the day he picked it up:










_Modified by passatrcr at 1:39 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shobby (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (Shobby)*

wow, with friends like those...who needs $325,000!!!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (clark w. griswold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clark w. griswold* »_wow, with friends like those...who needs $325,000!!!









i'd take both.....


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (vagwhpt)*

Well, it took a few more days to get it then expected. It had a nail in one of the rear tires and they don't fix those tires, so it needed a new pair for the rear. I finally drove it home today.
I have to say, that car is nerve-racking to drive. Not only is it my boss's, but the amount it's worth...It was fairly docile to drive though. The e-gear option is awesome! Makes it a very pleasant car to drive a bit of a distance.
People seemed to appreciate it too. Had a homeless type at the light when I was getting on the freeway come up to me. I was going to give him a couple bucks as I was feeling ultra guilty driving a car like that, but he didn't want it. "I don't want any money man, just when the light turns green make this thing sing!!" And sing I made it..








P.S. The blindspots are a b!tch in that car.


_Modified by passatrcr at 9:07 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## adam cutright (Feb 14, 2007)

I would've of driven it to all the hot spots where all the cougars hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsutton (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatrcr* »_









_Modified by passatrcr at 1:39 PM 4-17-2007_

holy front wheel gap







they arnt always like that are they???


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (vwsutton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsutton* »_
holy front wheel gap







they arnt always like that are they???

No. You can raise the front to get up driveways/over speedbumps, etc.


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatrcr* »_
No. You can raise the front to get up driveways/over speedbumps, etc.

thats cool
one of the new porsches they sell a lift kit for it







so it can make it over speed bumps, etc


----------



## GTIMacV (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn... I'd like to drive a Lambo before I die!


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTIMacV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMacV* »_Damn... I'd like to drive a Lambo before I die!

watch out , the two events could be related to each other lol.


----------



## Cameron.:R (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatrcr* »_(bout an hour away)

I dont know if i would have made it three hours or half an hour


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*

I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really hate you!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (PAULLLLLIN)*

Nice I had that happen with a friends gt3 a few weeks ago


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (saceone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saceone* »_
watch out , the two events could be related to each other lol.


That is actually one of the few ways I want to go.


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really hate you!









really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really x2


----------



## ANDREW BROWN (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (Shobby)*

i wish that i was you...i love the murcielago compared to the gallardo my father has


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (BROWN1496)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BROWN1496* »_i wish that i was you...i love the murcielago compared to the gallardo my father has

ya id really be bummed if my Dad only had a Gallardo.








We sport a nice line of cars but nothing "super" car-ish.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

That story is just plain cool. I wish I had rich friends.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Real Gone Cat* »_That story is just plain cool. I wish I had rich friends.
x2
damn lucky bas+ards


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

u lucky dog you


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (saceone)*

haha good stuff..


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

sweet







nice Ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## samuelsan4 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*

what exactly is your job? it will be my destiny to get that.


----------



## Mike431635 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (samuelsan4)*

Ha, the Murcielagos can be raised to go up driveways? When my friend's dad got his Gallardo a few years ago that would have come in handy. You should have seen us laying down 2x4's at the end of his driveway trying not to scrape








GREAT car btw, I envy you being allowed to drive it.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (samuelsan4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samuelsan4* »_what exactly is your job? it will be my destiny to get that.

Marketing Director. But one of my best friends owns the company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*

that sucks. ur doors are really RICEYYYYYY. nice civic


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (FosterLustley)*

I really need to switch jobs


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (polskavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskavw* »_I would've of driven it to all the hot spots where all the cougars hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (passatrcr)*

nice house.


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (polskavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskavw* »_I would've of driven it to all the hot spots where all the cougars hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam cutright (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (..kreuzer..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..kreuzer..* »_

















*Cougar-An attractive woman in her 30's or 40's who is on the hunt once again. She may be found in the usual hunting grounds: nightclubs, bars, beaches, etc. She will not play the usual B.S. games that women in their early twenties participate in. End state, she will be going for the kill, just like you. Associated with milfs
* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShawnC757 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (EpicVW)*

And you just gotta love the engine sounds riding in the cockpit. especially when you down shift.


----------



## dahamsVR6jet (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (ShawnC757)*

mad awesome dude. deff wanna at least test drive one of these bad boys. but i need to make sure insurance would cover me


----------



## Vdubbin1324 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (dahamsVR6jet)*

i was at the lambo dealer ship the other day i love it!!!!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (dahamsVR6jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dahamsVR6jet* »_mad awesome dude. deff wanna at least test drive one of these bad boys. but i need to make sure insurance would cover me










unless you are truley planning on buying 1, no dealership would let you go joyriding in that car


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (got_vdub)*

i had a good experience i got to ride in one of these. i just wanted to open the door to say i really opened one and the guy asked me if i wanted a ride to the gas station up the street and back. he had to use atm because the card reader wasnt working. just riding in that car was weird. riding in something close to double the value of my house


----------



## snowbird431 (Mar 15, 2007)

You lucky lucky bastard!!!>







oh wells


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (snowbird431)*

Lets trade friends.


----------



## staggeredVsleeper (Jul 1, 2008)

a mitsubishi evo fq 400 will out corner it and on a track would eat it. i guess if i had that kind of money but even then i couldnt justify the purchase. sexy though. and the women love it. 
you guys might be going after cougars but i am going after minx's haha


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (dahamsVR6jet)*

that would be to much of a fun expierence i dont think i could ever get behind the wheel


----------



## msushorty9 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTIMacV)*

You can...there's a company that will let you drive several super cars over the course of a day. I forgot the name...but I saw it in one of my European Car magazines. The ad featured a 599gtb,f430,murcielago, calloway vette, and a porsche gt. If you have a couple grand laying around there ya go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Monte Carlo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (msushorty9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msushorty9* »_You can...there's a company that will let you drive several super cars over the course of a day. I forgot the name...but I saw it in one of my European Car magazines. The ad featured a 599gtb,f430,murcielago, calloway vette, and a porsche gt. If you have a couple grand laying around there ya go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://worldclassdriving.com/
so wanna do that someday.


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

MOAR PICS


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (kylesprague)*

tell your boss to lower it!


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow that would be sweet.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (lexluthor)*

lawlz and i won't even let my gf drive my $20K GTI alone


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*









dont mind the picture, haha. awesome car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (mkIIIVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIIIVDUB* »_








dont mind the picture, haha. awesome car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PWNED!!!!








tobad that civic is gayer then the rainbow


----------



## jadelee (May 19, 2009)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (EpicVW)*

I would die for the possibility to drive Lamborgini! It's an auto from my dreams!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (g60manny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60manny* »_
really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really x2


















really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really reallyreally really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really x2


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (bliznack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bliznack* »_
That is actually one of the few ways I want to go.

You are going to die more than once?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (staggeredVsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staggeredVsleeper* »_a mitsubishi evo fq 400 will out corner it and on a track would eat it. i guess if i had that kind of money but even then i couldnt justify the purchase. sexy though. and the women love it. 
you guys might be going after cougars but i am going after minx's haha








A mitsubishi is a plastic toy made for children. I dont think even the Veyron has the impact on the general public like a Lamborghini.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_







A mitsubishi is a plastic toy made for children. I dont think even the Veyron has the impact on the general public like a Lamborghini. 


Toy? for children? ha unless youre super duper *RICH* the evo is a better buy... sad but true


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_

Toy? for children? ha unless youre super duper *RICH* the evo is a better buy... sad but true

Was meant to be kinda funny. Though somebody did say out corner it and eat it alive on the track.....
Posted best lap times from The Nurburgring (this was quick research)
7:43.5 - 160,000 km/h -- Lamborghini Murcielago LP 640
8:11 --- 151,274 km/h -- Mitsubishi Lancer EVO IX
A Lamborghini isnt about the raw numbers and you cant compare it to a Mitsubishi, one cost 35k and one cost 430k. I mean a shifter cart will out corner a Murci also but you dont see those in half the rap videos out there. Its an icon, a tribute to outrageous, the drunken hotel wrecking rock star of cars. There are lots of amazing cars that do amazing things but nothing seems to have the immediate impact of the Lamborghini in my experience. 


_Modified by SKNKWRX at 12:13 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (SKNKWRX)*

I agree with everything you said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Car is a damn icon looking at it arouses me


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monte Carlo* »_
http://worldclassdriving.com/
so wanna do that someday.


when they pick up a veyron ill be interested


----------



## Murdoch MkII (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (dahamsVR6jet)*

I got hit by a Lambo

http://mechdb.com/index.php/Ea...crash


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (Murdoch MkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murdoch MkII* »_I got hit by a Lambo

http://mechdb.com/index.php/Ea...crash


consider yourself lucky. jk

wow man I hate it when people are so ridiculously stupid AND rich. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: My friend gave me a treat! (adam cutright)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam cutright* »_I would've of driven it to all the hot spots where all the cougars hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hahahaha MILFS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfYyBp4Ln2s
HAHAHA


----------

